# PDFBox kommerziell verwenden



## Jessi Development (17. Feb 2018)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in meine App eine PDF erstellen Funktion einbauen. Die Erstellung der PDF möchte ich als InApp Kauf realisieren.

Da man IText kommerziell nicht verwenden darf bin ich nun auf PDFBox gestoßen. 

https://pdfbox.apache.org/

Darf man diese Libary für die vorgesehene Funktion verwenden?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## mrBrown (17. Feb 2018)

Guck einfach nach, unter welcher Lizenz das steht


----------



## Thallius (17. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Guck einfach nach, unter welcher Lizenz das steht



unter welcher Linzenz wird ein paket mit dem Namen apache.org wohl stehen *grübel*...


----------



## Jessi Development (17. Feb 2018)

Das habe ich natürlich schon nachgeschaut. Ich bin auf den Begriff Open Source gestoßen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das jetzt genau heißt das man es dann auch so verwenden darf wie ich will.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Feb 2018)

Nein Open Source impliziert kein öffentlich nutzbar.

Relevant ist die Lizenz, unter der es veröffentlicht wurde. Und wenn du etwas kommerziell vertreiben willst, solltest du diese zumindest kennen und auch wissen, was es für dich bedeutet.

Einen Hinweis, welche Lizenz das ist, gabs ja schon


----------



## Jessi Development (17. Feb 2018)

Ist das irgendein Insider?
Sorry aber ich versteh nicht was damit gemeint ist.
Was von GPL konnte ich rauslesen.
Was mir aber gefehlt hat ist die eindeutige Beschreibung dass man es kommerziel verwenden darf. Zumindest hab ich das nicht rausgelesen.

Bei IText steht zum Beispiel Deutlich drin dass es für kommerziellen Gebrauch kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Feb 2018)

Jessi Development hat gesagt.:


> Ist das irgendein Insider?


Nein, sondern Grundlagen, wenn man Software veröffentlichen will.



Jessi Development hat gesagt.:


> Was von GPL konnte ich rauslesen.


Nirgends steht im Zusammenhang mit pdfbox was von GPL 
Bei GPL wäre deine Frage aber einfach: Darfst du nur nutzen, wenn du deine Code offen legst.



Jessi Development hat gesagt.:


> Was mir aber gefehlt hat ist die eindeutige Beschreibung dass man es kommerziel verwenden darf. Zumindest hab ich das nicht rausgelesen.


Dazu müsstest du die Lizenz finden, unter der es steht.
Und das ist wirklich nicht so schwer, das steht deutlich auf der von dir verlinkten Seite. (Und ja, das bisschen Arbeit kann man sich schon mal machen, wenn man damit Geld verdienen will...)


----------



## Jessi Development (17. Feb 2018)

Ok also ich hab mir jetzt das hier nochmal richtig durchgelesen.
http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0.txt

In Punkt 3 steht drin dass man es unter anderem Verkaufen darf, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Also beantwortet das meine Frage.


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

Es gibt auch einen sehr schönen Wikipedia Artikel dazu:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache-Lizenz
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache-Lizenz
Auch hier gibt es einen Überblick über einige Open Source Lizenzen:
https://www.wbs-law.de/it-recht/open-source-lizenzen-ein-uberblick-35752/


----------



## mrBrown (20. Feb 2018)

https://choosealicense.com/licenses/


----------



## JuKu (22. Feb 2018)

@mrBrown Die ist sogar noch besser!
Hatte die gesucht und nicht gefunden.


----------



## Thallius (22. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> https://choosealicense.com/licenses/



Und nur weil ein paar Layen wie du und ich so eine Tabelle zusammen gestellt haben glaubst du jetzt das das rechtlich relevant ist? Ich bin nicht sicher ob das was da steht wirklich so korrekt ist, genau genommen glaube ich sogar stark, dass in jedem Land auf der Welt die Lizenzen rechtlich anders ausgelegt werden können

Ich persönlich würde auf jeden Fall keine GPL für ein kommerzielles Projekt verwenden wenn ich nicht den Source meines Projektes auch wieder veröffentlichen würde und in welchem kommerziellen Projekt ist das schon möglich?


----------



## mrBrown (22. Feb 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Und nur weil ein paar Layen wie du und ich ...


"Die Laien" ist in dem Fall GitHub bzw deren Mitarbeiter. Übrigens einer der größten Hoster für unter Lizenzen stehende Software (falls du sie nicht kennst, und denkst das sind "Laien")



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> ... so eine Tabelle zusammen gestellt haben glaubst du jetzt das das rechtlich relevant ist?


Nein. Bis auf dich glaubt aber auch niemand, dass diese Tabelle rechtlich relevant wäre, steht deshalb auch explizit auf der Seite. Es ist einfach nur ein Überblick über verschiedene Lizenzen.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin nicht sicher ob das was da steht wirklich so korrekt ist ...


Die Seite fasst einfach nur die Lizenzbedingungen zusammen, wenn du bei einer Lizenz fehlerhafte Dinge entdeckst, freut sich Github sicher über deinen Beitrag.
Ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, dass du da irgendetwas fehlerhaftes entdeckt hast.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> ... genau genommen glaube ich sogar stark, dass in jedem Land auf der Welt die Lizenzen rechtlich anders ausgelegt werden können


Zusammengefasst: Du glaubst, das Lizenzen egal sind, weil du nicht für jedes Land sicher ihre Auslegung kennst?
Ignorierst du sie jetzt deshalb alle und nimmst dir einfach so, was du willst?

Mir sind keine merkwürdigen Auslegungen in anderen Ländern bekannt, dir etwa?




Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich persönlich würde auf jeden Fall keine GPL für ein kommerzielles Projekt verwenden wenn ich nicht den Source meines Projektes auch wieder veröffentlichen würde und in welchem kommerziellen Projekt ist das schon möglich?


Das ist auch gut so, dass du die Lizenzen den Bedingungen entsprechend nutzen willst. Alles andere wäre auch ziemlich scheiße von dir.
Falls das merkwürdig formulierte Kritik an der Seite sein soll: Du hast sie offensichtlich nicht verstanden.
Die Seite sagt nicht anderes als du, du darfst Dinge unter GPL in kommerziellen Projekten nutzen, musst sie dann aber unter die gleiche Lizenz stellen und den Source mit verteilen. Einen Zwang zum generellen Veröffentlichen gibt es nicht, nur an die, denen du auch die Binaries gibst - damit fallen zB alle auf Servern liegende weg.


----------



## Jessi Development (23. Feb 2018)

Ok also laut dem Link von @mrBrown darf man es unter dieser Lizenz kommerziell verwenden.
Genau das wollte ich wissen.
Ich danke euch allen dafür.


----------



## JuKu (26. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Zusammengefasst: Du glaubst, das Lizenzen egal sind, weil du nicht für jedes Land sicher ihre Auslegung kennst?
> Ignorierst du sie jetzt deshalb alle und nimmst dir einfach so, was du willst?



Erinnert mich ein bisschen an dieses Zitat: "Es ist besser nicht zu regieren, als falsch zu regieren". 
Auf dieses Beispiel übertragenn: Lieber die Lizenzbedingungen gar nicht beachten, als falsch (nicht vollständig) zu beachten. 



Jessi Development hat gesagt.:


> Ok also laut dem Link von @mrBrown darf man es unter dieser Lizenz kommerziell verwenden.
> Genau das wollte ich wissen.



Vllt. noch ein interessanter Link:
https://blog.codecentric.de/2012/05...erter-komponenten-in-kommerziellen-projekten/


----------



## Jessi Development (5. Mrz 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzung


----------

